# Winter has arrived



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

One of these monitors can tell you how much luz you are using per space heater per week.

Kill A Watt GT Usage Monitor and Timer


P3 International Kill A Watt® GT Usage Monitor and Timer | P4480 | P3 International 

$39.99 plus shipping and handling is a good start.


"Now you can control your valuable electronics and find out what they are actually costing you. Simply connect your appliance to the Kill A Watt GT and it will track electricity consumption and display it in Kilowatt Hours. You can then program ON/OFF periods to save electricity and money. Using our patent pending Save A Watt technology, the Kill A Watt GT combines the advantages of traditional mechanical and electronic timers"

CFE - DAC Rate concerns are back again this year.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I brought back a P3 model that only monitors. Cost about $20 on Amazon. Mainly to monitor my huge tube TV and fridge. TV died soon after so bought a flat screen and a 3/4 size newer fridge is pretty economical.

We have two more months of summer and I don't even think they sell heaters here


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

WINTER ??? you jest ... I can't wait to NOT have winter anymore.
It's only September and here in eastern Canada, it has dipped down to 36 degrees already.
I need sun and will have it in 2 days; Lakeside here we come.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

eagles100 said:


> WINTER ??? you jest ... I can't wait to NOT have winter anymore.
> It's only September and here in eastern Canada, it has dipped down to 36 degrees already.
> I need sun and will have it in 2 days; Lakeside here we come.


Where we live San Luis Potosis in the huge upper plateau of Central Mexico, which includes places like Guadalajara and Mexico City at 1850 meters elevation [6010 ft.] winter is cool during the day only sometimes but always cool at night with cold snaps were it has been 2 degrees celsius [36 F.] some nights, but usually for about a week or less at a time. Normal is about 5C. or 8C. at night and about 70 F in the sun. Another odd thing is it is desert here, catcus [nopales] and wierd Yucca looking type trees and mesquite trees in the undeleoped regions for hundreds of miles in all directions on our section of the plateua. Hills everywhere are small and quite pretty. When outside in the winter because of being south and being dry and being 1850 meters high the sun feels much warmer than the temperature is and even hot in the winter months and when in the shade it feels cooler much like what the temperature is that day. SO; when the sun goes down in the winter months the nights are drastically cooler feeling than on sunny days here and it is a different sensation than in San Diego, which is also a dry climate. On very couldy days at night it keeps some of the ambient warmth in.

This also goes for when in the summer months. 30 C. here on clear days feels much hotter when you are in the sun than when you are in the shade. In San Diego the air temperature is what you feel in the shade and when in the sun you feel slightly hotter when no breeze.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Here in the tropics, Catemaco sits at 1100' and the night temp never gets below 58 degrees.
Humidity registers normal on my weather guage all winter and spring until the rainy season starts in June. The hot days this summer touched on 90 degrees this year, but I have seen it touch 100 for a day or two in past May months. Mostly 80s in the summer and 70s in the winter. Shorts and Tshirts all year. I love it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> Here in the tropics, Catemaco sits at 1100' and the night temp never gets below 58 degrees.
> Humidity registers normal on my weather guage all winter and spring until the rainy season starts in June. The hot days this summer touched on 90 degrees this year, but I have seen it touch 100 for a day or two in past May months. Mostly 80s in the summer and 70s in the winter. Shorts and Tshirts all year. I love it.


We spent 2 weeks this July in the Yucatan Peninsula and Veracruz touring everywhere and I loved the hot days, who cares about humidity, sweating is no big deal, and the hot nights. Wonderful climate you have there, at least when we were there. The 5PM rain was fairly consistant from Cancun to Veracruz City every evening for about 1 hour.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> We spent 2 weeks this July in the Yucatan Peninsula and Veracruz touring everywhere and I loved the hot days, who cares about humidity, sweating is no big deal, and the hot nights. Wonderful climate you have there, at least when we were there. The 5PM rain was fairly consistant from Cancun to Veracruz City every evening for about 1 hour.


To each his (or her) own (climate preference)!


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> We spent 2 weeks this July in the Yucatan Peninsula and Veracruz touring everywhere and I loved the hot days, who cares about humidity, sweating is no big deal, and the hot nights. Wonderful climate you have there, at least when we were there. The 5PM rain was fairly consistant from Cancun to Veracruz City every evening for about 1 hour.


Mérida's had only 3 days of rain in the last 2 weeks. 38C during the day and 26C at night is not nice!

Thankfully it's dipping down to 31C/22C for the rest of the week 

adam.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

adamathefrog said:


> Mérida's had only 3 days of rain in the last 2 weeks. 38C during the day and 26C at night is not nice!
> 
> Thankfully it's dipping down to 31C/22C for the rest of the week
> 
> adam.


That sounds really unpleasant. Is that typical for Mérida this time of the year? Ceiling fans might help along with hammocks to sleep in at night.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That sounds really unpleasant, but probably typical for that part of Mexico this time of year. Ceiling fans might help along with hammocks to sleep in at night.


I've found that this time around I can handle the average temperatures without much trouble, but the one or two days per week that it spikes up are just unbearable. I didn't sleep at all last night! It's much, much, much cooler after the rain, sadly the rainy season is now over.

I'm cursed with unsleepability (or something), I can't sleep anywhere but a familiar bed. I can't sleep on trains, planes, buses, in cars, on sofas or in chairs. It's such a PITA. It also means I can't sleep in my Hamaca. It's instead only used for being lazy watching TV during the day!

adam.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

adamathefrog said:


> I've found that this time around I can handle the average temperatures without much trouble, but the one or two days per week that it spikes up are just unbearable. I didn't sleep at all last night! It's much, much, much cooler after the rain, sadly the rainy season is now over.
> 
> I'm cursed with unsleepability (or something), I can't sleep anywhere but a familiar bed. I can't sleep on trains, planes, buses, in cars, on sofas or in chairs. It's such a PITA. It also means I can't sleep in my Hamaca. It's instead only used for being lazy watching TV during the day!
> 
> adam.


The things that some people put up with for love!


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The things that some people put up with for love!


I know, right? Don't worry though, I'll get her back by taking her to England for Christmas. In winter. 

I think the hamaca is quite possibly one of the greatest, yet least acknowledged, inventions of all time. I plan to build hamaca mounts into my house in the UK too, way better than a sofa for watching TV.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

My part of the world is SO cold and snowy in the winter, it's unbearable and we need to escape. 
The temp. can go down to -40 with the wind chill and I've seen snow storms with 5 feet, yup, 5 feet in one storm, mind you, it lasted for 3 days.

For the humidity, it can adversely affect those with arthritic conditions, another reason we must move, Lakeside being our choice. We're here now, arrived last night for our first visit.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

eagles100 said:


> My part of the world is SO cold and snowy in the winter, it's unbearable and we need to escape.
> The temp. can go down to -40 with the wind chill and I've seen snow storms with 5 feet, yup, 5 feet in one storm, mind you, it lasted for 3 days.
> 
> For the humidity, it can adversely affect those with arthritic conditions, another reason we must move, Lakeside being our choice. We're here now, arrived last night for our first visit.


I originally lived in Winnipeg before immigrating to San Diego. The Christmas/New Years of 2005/2006 when I was there for 2 weeks it wasn´t near cold enough to complain. Only about 6 or 8C during the day and about -2 or -4C in the middle of the night. One thing you will miss is how very bright it is at night with a fresh snow cover under the street/house lights etc. It is very nice walking around in the residencial streets and parks able to see everything. Also how bright it is during the day after a fresh snow. Here when the sun goes down in some parts of town there is not enough street lights. 

On Sat. night I went to the bulk snack store after dark near my wife´s parents and when coming back the street I chose to take had a couple of street lights not working. I crossed the street there and ended up with my crotch hanging up on a steel cable supporting a telephone pole on the sidewalk. Watch carefully when walking in unfamilair streets here.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> One thing you will miss is how very bright it is at night with a fresh snow cover under the street/house lights etc. It is very nice walking around in the residencial streets and parks able to see everything. Also how bright it is during the day after a fresh snow. Here when the sun goes down in some parts of town there is not enough street lights.


We won't miss the snow part at all, whether it gives extra light at night or not. We both HATE the cold and snow.
We live out in the boonies and just got street lights this summer so living in the dark isn't an issue. We don't really go out at night anyway so don't plan on doing it here, at least not this trip lol


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

eagles100 said:


> We won't miss the snow part at all, whether it gives extra light at night or not. We both HATE the cold and snow.
> We live out in the boonies and just got street lights this summer so living in the dark isn't an issue. We don't really go out at night anyway so don't plan on doing it here, at least not this trip lol


It´s perfectly safe to walk around after dark everywhere I live and hang out and do not feel the need to change anything except watch where I step. LOL

The streets in some areas come alive after dark and to me it is the most interesting entertainment I can find rather than watching TV. I like seeing what the locals are up to. In the colonia where my wife´s parents live which is an old colonia popular [working class neighborhood, neighbourhood in Canadian], 5 year olds are running around visiting friends after dark and the locals watch out for each other very well. We go to the Catholic church down the street on occasion for my 4 1/2 years of coming here and many know me and say hello when I walk around there. Very cool. 

On Sun. mornings I will see the occasional guy sleeping in the lane but nobody seems to bother them. This takes awhile to get used to. Recently my father in law and I were walking and a guy was sleeping in the lane beside his house and he looks at the guy and says that´s so and so and he lives down the alley and it looks like his wife locked him out of the house again last night because he came home too late .Yes there, there are schools and houses in the alley, wierd but the lots are deep and narrow there. My wife and I sleep over on Sat. there because it is her turn to stay with her invalid mom that day and overnight.


----------

